# BEN-HUR Arrives on Blu-ray Dec. 13 and Digital HD Nov. 29



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> FATE AND ADVENTURE COLLIDE IN AN
> ACTION-PACKED JOURNEY FROM REVENGE TO REDEMPTION
> 
> *BEN HUR*
> ...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I heard this movie did terrible.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

